# surf fishing



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have mastered offshore fishing, do pretty good at bay fishing, but the surf has always humbled me. Looking to do some surf fishing /camping any advise or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Cue Sharkchum! He's got a wealth of knowledge! If you search his name you will get a plethora of hits with his great advice.

On another note, it was great to meet you at a the Sugarland 2Cool meetup. I need to get your address to send a reel to get cleaned. Also, my wife wants me to get another sticker from you for her car...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

as sharkchum says surf fishing is not complicated and it is really easy. follow his post and do a search...

You will find that is really relaxing doing surf fishing with the family. Great memories


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*shipping address*



Phat Boy said:


> Cue Sharkchum! He's got a wealth of knowledge! If you search his name you will get a plethora of hits with his great advice.
> 
> On another note, it was great to meet you at a the Sugarland 2Cool meetup. I need to get your address to send a reel to get cleaned. Also, my wife wants me to get another sticker from you for her car...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ship to 
Seekfishing
3211 Cypress Creek Parkway
Houston, TX 77068


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

There are fish to be caught and good times to be had. Lotsa fish this weekend.


























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a few things to get you started.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1652322&highlight=bait+placement
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651106&highlight=leaders
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1332930&highlight=leaders
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1654554&highlight=rods


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for all the info


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

reading the waves and water, knowing where to drop bait is not as much the problem as location on the beach. For me it seams to be i pick a better camp site than fish spot


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When choosing your location, key in on areas that have something to hold fish. Try to avoid places that are nothing but smooth sand.
Shell: Shell is one of the easiest things to key in on. If there is shell on the beach, then there is shell in the water, and everyone knows shell attracts fish. If you look at the pictures above you will notice the beach is covered with shell in the area they were fishing.
Clay: Finding areas with clay in the water is great for winter surf fishing. The clay attracts crab, which is a major food source for red and drum after all the bait fish leave.
Inlets, Rivers, and Cuts: These are great places to fish due to the abundance of water movement. You don't have to fish in them to be productive, they can influence the fishing on the beach front several miles away. Study some Google earth maps and you can see what I'm talking about.
Bait: Just like inshore, offshore, and fresh water, "Find the Bait=Find the Fish" holds true in the surf to. It is usually easy to spot large schools of mullet, shad, and other bait fish while driving down the beach.
Other structure: This could be a jetty, rock groin, pier, sunk boat, old piling, on anything in the water that isn't normal. Anything out of the ordinary can and will attract fish.


----------

